# κοψοχέρηδες = (deeply) disaffected voters



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

Από έκθεση των παρατηρητών των εκλογών που έγιναν στο Αφγανιστάν τον περασμένο Αύγουστο:
According to FEFA’s observers, Taliban in one district of Nangarhar province went door to door threatening that anyone caught with a voter registration card would have her or his right hand cut off.

Αν πραγματοποιούσαν την απειλή τους, οι υποψήφιοι ψηφοφόροι θα καταντούσαν κουλοχέρηδες. Εμείς έχουμε τους *κοψοχέρηδες*, όσους μετανιώνουν τόσο πολύ για την ψήφο που έριξαν, που απειλούν να κόψουν το χέρι τους για να μην επαναλάβουν το λάθος τους ή που θα προτιμούσαν να το είχαν κόψει παρά να είχαν κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή.

Δεν ξέρω αν το τεράστιο ποσοστό της αποχής είχε να κάνει με κομμένα χέρια ή κομμένα πόδια ή κομμένα ήπατα… Ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας γράφει σήμερα στην Καθημερινή, κάτω από τον τίτλο _Οι κοψοχέρηδες του δεύτερου γύρου_: «…αν είναι σαραντάρηδες και μεγαλύτεροι, ξέρουν ότι η δημοκρατία, όση διασώζεται, επικυρώνεται από τον ενσώματο χαρακτήρα της».

Μου άρεσε και το «Πρόκειται, στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία, για πολίτες του χώρου της Αριστεράς, ενός χώρου που όσο περισσότερα μηνύματα ενότητας εκπέμπει τόσο περισσότερο κερματίζεται».

Όχι όμως το «οι δε εκπρόσωποι του ΠΑΣΟΚ […] καταπονήθηκαν να υποκρίνονται τους ταπεινούς, τους ανοιχτούς και τους μεταμελημένους για την έπαρσή τους, και πια επιστρέφουν στην οικεία τους αλαζονεία, στη συνήθη τους υπεροψία, στο ήθος του ηγεμονισμού που είναι βαθιά ριζωμένο μέσα τους». Μα με ελάχιστες γνωστές εξαιρέσεις (και άντε να χαρούν λιγάκι τη δεύτερη Κυριακή) περιφέρονται πια σαν βρεγμένες γάτες. Αλαζονεία και υπεροψία διακρίνω περισσότερο στην Αριστερά, αδοκίμαστη στην εξουσία, άμωμη και άσπιλη, σφιχταγκαλιασμένη με τη μοναδική αλήθεια. Όσο για την αλαζονεία και υπεροψία του κύριου Σαμαρά και των εκπροσώπων του, αυτήν την κόβουν πια σε φέτες και την πουλάνε και στη λαϊκή. Με λίγα λόγια, ενώ πάνω απ’ όλα η ταπεινότητα θα ταίριαζε στον πολιτικό αφού ασκεί την τέχνη του ανέφικτου και έχει μόνιμα λερωμένη τη φωλιά του, ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να μας πείσει ότι είναι θαυματοποιός. Ο Σαμαράς και η Αριστερά κοντεύουν να το πιστέψουν κιόλας. Το έχει αυτό η αντιπολίτευση (το σημείο του πολιτικού φάσματος από το οποίο πιστεύεις ότι βλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά).

Για τους κοψοχέρηδες το Κοραής έχει «δυσαρεστημένους ψηφοφόρους», _*disaffected voters*_. Πολύ κομιλφό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι αργκοτικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Κοιτούσα τις εγγραφές για τον _κοψοχέρη_ στα τρία μεγάλα λεξικά.

*κοψοχέρης* (ο) [μεσν.] (κοψοχέρηδων), *κοψοχέρα* (η) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (λαϊκ.-συνήθ. σκωπτ.) πρόσωπο που έχει μετανιώσει για τις εκλογικές του επιλογές (που θεωρεί καλύτερο να κόψει το χέρι με το οποίο ψήφισε ένα κόμμα ή έναν υποψήφιο, παρά να το ξαναψηφίσει): _ψηφίστε μας, για να μη γίνετε πάλι κοψοχέρηδες!_ (ΛΝΕΓ)

*κοψοχέρης* ουσ. (αρσ.) (λαϊκό): ψηφοφόρος που έχει μετανιώσει για αυτό που ψήφισε και ισχυρίζεται πως θα προτιμούσε να είχε κόψει το χέρι του παρά να το κάνει. [< μεσν. κοψοχέρης] (Χρηστικό)

*κοψοχέρης* ο [kopsoxéris] Ο11 θηλ. *κοψοχέρα* [kopsoxéra] Ο25α : (οικ.) αυτός που έχει μετανιώσει για την ψήφο που έδωσε σε κπ., που θα προτιμούσε να είχε κόψει το χέρι του παρά να είχε κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. [μσν. κοψοχέρης < κοψο- + χέρ(ι) -ης· κοψοχέρ(ης) -α] (ΛΚΝ)​
Μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ. Έχει ενδιαφέρον που το ΛΚΝ και το Χρηστικό (αν και με όχι τόσο κομψή διατύπωση το δεύτερο) βάζουν το κοψοχέριασμα στο παρελθόν («Δεν μου κοβόταν καλύτερα το χέρι!») ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ το βάζει στο μέλλον («Καλύτερα να μου κοπεί το χέρι παρά να τους ξαναψηφίσω»). 

Προσέχω ότι και τα τρία λεξικά θεωρούν ότι η λέξη έχει μεσαιωνική προέλευση. Υποθέτω με τη σημασία κάποιου που του έχει κοπεί το χέρι και όχι της αυτοκριτικής του ψηφοφόρου. Ο Σαραντάκος λέει ότι πριν από τα χρόνια της χούντας έχει βρει μόνο δυο _κοψοχέρηδες_ από 1963/1965 στην Ελευθερία.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> Για τους κοψοχέρηδες το Κοραής έχει «δυσαρεστημένους ψηφοφόρους», _*disaffected voters*_. Πολύ κομιλφό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι αργκοτικό.



Τhe "never again" voters?

Μόνο δυο τρία ευρήματα για το ατόφιο "never again voters", κι αυτά σε σχόλια, αλλά το never again εμφανίζεται συχνά με αυτή τη σημασία σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα, με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά:

There is no need for forgiveness, there is a need for them to somehow go back in time & not join a Tory government in order for ex & _never again voters_ like me to remain with them.
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ers-tv-debate-reflection-state-of-uk-politics

Τhe current incumbents are to blame by not managing expectations and promising visions they could not possibly realise, at election time. Throw in some less than stellar performance on IW, some universally unpopular individuals like Reilly & Shatter and there'll be a lot of _"never again" voters _again at the next GE.
http://www.politics.ie/forum/curren...seemingly-opposed-current-coalition-govt.html

With the wavering enthusiasm of a bunch of young, disenchanted, first-time, and _never again voters_, Obama could be in deep trouble.
http://www.juancole.com/2012/04/bid...nd-if-you-plan-war-with-iran-tell-us-now.html


Nunca Mais. Οι ποτεξανάδες.


----------



## pontios (Mar 24, 2016)

Για κάτι πιο αργκότικο, ίσως (αλλά είναι φλύαρο); .... "those who'd rather/sooner chew (or gnaw/cut) off their (right) arm (or hand) than vote for ...."

"those who would hack off their voting arm (arms?) before they'd vote for/rather than vote for ..."

... και το πιο ήπιο "those who have sworn off voting for ..."


----------



## pontios (Mar 25, 2016)

Just adding to my above post .... where I've written "vote" (above) .. I should have written "vote again". The term after all refers to voters who are regretting their vote.


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2016)

*κοψοχέρης = ;*

Πώς θα το λέγανε αυτό οι Βρετανοί; (ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχουν λόγο να το πουν)


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2016)

Υπάρχουν ήδη προτάσεις (χιουμοριστικές). 
Regrexiter


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2016)

...
*κοψοχέρηδες = (deeply) disaffected voters*


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2016)

(Να μην ανοίγω θέμα αν δεν ψάξω πριν)


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 26, 2016)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχουν ήδη προτάσεις (χιουμοριστικές).
> Regrexiter



Επίσης, *Bregrexiter*:

 *'I Bregrexit': I voted for Brexit – and now I realise what a terrible mistake I made*


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2016)

Διαδίδονται ήδη οι όροι Bregret και Bregretters.

Αυτό που έχει δημιουργηθεί σε πολλούς είναι ένα αίσθημα «Bregret» (από τις λέξεις Britain και Regret -μετανιώνω).
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500086467

http://marketbusinessnews.com/bregret-definition-meaning/138405


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 27, 2016)

Ενισχύεται δε και το ενδεχόμενο _Nexit_ (στην Ολλανδία) και _Frexit_ (στη Γαλλία) και φραπέξιτ και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Πού θα σταματήσει, τέλος πάντων, αυτή η κατρακύλα; (Μην απαντήσετε.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2016)

Όπου διαπιστώνουμε (στο «Μην απαντήσετε») ότι, σύμφωνα με τη Eurostat, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015 μόνο 45% των Ελλήνων θεωρούsaν καλό πράγμα τη συμμετοχή στην ΕΕ και προφανώς δεν θα αλλάξουν γνώμη για να συμμετάσχουν στο _μιλιταριστικό φρούριο-Ευρώπη που απεργάζονται οι Γερμανοί με υποχείριο τους Γάλλους_...


----------

